# Dalygolf Putters



## Mike_j_golf (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi,
After having bought the Daly no.5 putter before xmas I think it was wonderful, the design of the putter and the custom fitting I think are excellent. I would not recommend buying one without getting fitted for it I see AG are selling them but I think I would rather be fitted by Daly golf themselves if nothing else it is a eye opener as to how putters work and a good putting lesson they also provide a good after sales service and continuing advice after a couple of weeks not playing I thought mine was not sitting properly so had a chat to the guy from daly golf and he fixed up my set up in a couple of seconds which he said he could have done if I had emailed him a pic so its like having a putting coach on had for any problems, Iâ€™m sure they will be around at most of the tour events in the UK this year so for anyone thinking of getting a new putter I would really recommend one of these.
Mike


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 11, 2009)

I have looked at them, but found them not to my taste. Too wierd. Too clumpy. I prefer a classic anser type style. Which is a shame, as they look well made, and the service sounds good.


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 12, 2009)

The No.7 Dark looks awesome. The relief at the centre of the sole looks to be an extremely simple and clever idea - the number of times this area 'drags'.

Still higher priorities, so one for later, until then, I have a first class putter.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 12, 2009)

I've tried them and to be honest didn't like them.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 12, 2009)

I tried them at the Belfry last year and didn't like the look, feel, sound or anything about them. I'm sure they work for some but not me.


----------



## Cernunnos (Feb 15, 2009)

They are certainly an aquired taste & I will admit at least for the time being my Yes putter is back in the bag. I can see me putting it in the bag as the weather improves. I think the #7 I have could do with a bit more weight in the head. Plus, you can't pick your ball upwith the #7 either.

Still, I find in the right conditions Or frame of mind the DalyGolf putters are worth using. And the putter works well when you understand the philosophy behind setup & the fitting.


----------



## RGuk (Feb 15, 2009)

I just tried to view the "virtual" brochure....

Couldn't get the hang of it at all (you have to click and drag the pages over, like a real book?).

I hadn't realised they were an English company....I might re-visit their product range at AG tomorrow.


----------



## Mike_j_golf (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi,
They are a N.I. company, I know that putters are very individual but having tried out almost every putter on the market i cant see how anyone could say these lack feel or sound bad, the one thing i really like about them is that force you to take your stance with your eyes over the ball and always in the same position, just a thing on custom fit putters if everyone checks their putter and see dose it sit flat on the ground when u address the ball it might look like it dose from the top but if u look at it from the front i bet most will notice it dosen't sit flat on the ground meaning the putter is not the right length for you.
Mike


----------



## viscount17 (Feb 16, 2009)

The No. 7 Dark is nowhere near as good looking as it appears in the online brochure, it seems much thinner.

I still think the sole cutaway is a good idea but tbh found them 'lumpy', especially compared with what was good for me, the Fisher CTS-9 with a soft insert. A big plus is it isn't too disimmilar to the B90 but not sure it's worth the price tag.


----------

